# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  hỏi về vòng lặp trong C

## baoxuyen368

em mới học C nên còn mơ màng, anh chị nào giỏi C giúp em giải bài này nhé !!!
viết 1 chương trình vẽ hình tam giác cân bằng dấu *

em cảm ơn rất nhiều!!!

----------


## giacnguvang

> http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=28188


có ji 0 hĩu thì bạn có thể hỏi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hoang_kisirong

cái đó trong sách có dậy mà bạn ko có sách học à nếu có lấy sách thì pm tôi nick [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>.Tôi cũng đang học C .đang học ở aptech

----------


## daolv91

> em mới học C nên còn mơ màng, anh chị nào giỏi C giúp em giải bài này nhé !!!
> viết 1 chương trình vẽ hình tam giác cân bằng dấu *
> 
> em cảm ơn rất nhiều!!!


MÌnh tạm viết như thế này nha, nếu bạn không hiểu thì có thể liên lạc với mình.

#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
void main()
{
 int i,j,k,n;
 printf("
 Nhập số dòng bạn cần : ");
 scanf ("%d",&n );
 for(i=1;i<=n;i++)
{
 printf("
");
 for(k=n;k>=i;k--) 
 printf(" "); 
 for(j=1;j<=2*i-1;j++) 
 printf("* "); 
} 
 printf("
");
 getch();
}
Đây là tam giác cân đặc, bạn thử suy nghĩ rồi làm ra tam giác cân rỗng thử xem. chúc bạn thanh công

----------


## lethao

*Cái tam giác cân này muốn tạo ra cũng có cách khác đơn giản hơn rất nhiều. Nhưng tr'c hết bạn phải làm đ.c 2 loại tam giác này đã:
* 
** 
*** 
**** 
***** 
và tam giác đối xứng của nó
khi làm đ.c rùi thj`bạn chỉ việc ghép 2 đoạn code lại với nhau, riêng đoạn code thứ 2 thì cho chạy lùi lại 1 giá trị là ok. Tuy nó dài dòng nhưng dễ làm hơn cách trên [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*

----------


## lantmdt

> *Cái tam giác cân này muốn tạo ra cũng có cách khác đơn giản hơn rất nhiều. Nhưng tr'c hết bạn phải làm đ.c 2 loại tam giác này đã:*
> *** 
> **** 
> ***** 
> ****** 
> ******* 
> *và tam giác đối xứng của nó*
> *khi làm đ.c rùi thj`bạn chỉ việc ghép 2 đoạn code lại với nhau, riêng đoạn code thứ 2 thì cho chạy lùi lại 1 giá trị là ok. Tuy nó dài dòng nhưng dễ làm hơn cách trên [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*


 *hells không phải khoe. Bác blue làm thế đúng rồi lại còn góp ý!!!*
*ở trên nói là "đơn giản", xuống dưới lại kêu "dài dòng" [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*

----------


## fanpckt

*1/ Đơn giản = dễ làm, dễ hiểu.
2/ Dài dòng vì nó .... dễ làm + dễ hiểu.
3/ Thêm 1 cách nữa càng tốt chứ sao [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*​

----------


## sudo

> *1/ Đơn giản = dễ làm, dễ hiểu.*
> 
> *2/ Dài dòng vì nó .... dễ làm + dễ hiểu.*
> 
> *3/ Thêm 1 cách nữa càng tốt chứ sao [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*​


 *bạn nói ngang như cua vậy, tốt nhất nên áp dụng code mà mấy bạn ở trên đã post rùi,theo mình như thế là chuẩn,cách của bạn dài dòng,tam giác in ra cũng không được như ý, tam giác của bạn có đỉnh quay sang phải, không thẩm mĩ cho lắm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])*

----------


## huahien

> em mới học C nên còn mơ màng, anh chị nào giỏi C giúp em giải bài này nhé !!!
> viết 1 chương trình vẽ hình tam giác cân bằng dấu *
> 
> em cảm ơn rất nhiều!!!


code của bạn đây:
#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
void main()
{
int i,j,n;
printf("
n=");scanf("%d",&n);
for(i=1;i<=n-1;i++)
if(i==1)
{
for (j=1;j<=n-i;j++) printf(" ");
printf("*");
printf("
"); /*tao dau * dau tien*/
}
else /*bat dau tao dau * tu dong 2*/
{
for (j=1;j<=n-i;j++) printf(" "); /*viet dau cach truoc sau do den dau **/
printf("*");
for(j=1;j<=2*i-3;j++) printf(" ");/*viet dau cach ben trong tam giac*/
printf("*"); /*viet dau * sau dau cach rong*/
printf("
");
}
if (i==n)
{
for(i=1;i<=2*n-1;i++) printf("*"); /*tao dong * cuoi cung*/
}
getch();
}
có ji thì góp ý thêm nhé. tôi cũng bít chút ít thôi. hay thì thanks cho cái nhá.:d:d:d:d:d

----------


## bongdacc

mong rằng bạn có nhiều bài hơn nữa để bọn mình tham khảo nha! thanhks

----------

